# Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne



## Gamer090 (8. Februar 2016)

*Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Hi zusammen

Ich suche eine gute Bratpfanne in der ich so gut wie alles braten kann, Fleisch,Fisch und Gemüse aber sie soll auch einiges aushalten. Hier mal die wichtigsten Punkte



Geeignet für Fleisch,Fisch und Gemüse
Geeignet für alle Herdarten wenn möglich
Nichts soll so schnell anbrennen
Grösse soll für die grossen Herdplatten sein also keine kleinen Pfannen bitte.

Brate nur mit Rapsöl, falls es einen Unterschied macht und mir sind 2 Bratpfannen schon kaputt gegangen weil ich sie zu lange erhitzt habe und das Öl brannte.  
Hab von Tefal eine Wokpfanne die einiges aushält und es müsste diese hier sein, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher der Preis passt aber. (Etwas weiter unten auf der Seite)

Empfehlungen? Vom Preis her dachte ich an 70€ weil die Wokpfanne auch so viel gekostet hat und sehr gut ist.


----------



## warawarawiiu (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

4k oder 144hz?




Ne im ernst..... geh auf Amazon, gib Bratpfanne ein und dann schau was gut bewertet ist, deine Kriterien laut produktbeschreibung erfüllt und in deinem preisrahmen liegt.

Von keramikpfannen kann ich abraten.... habe damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, auch mit sehr teuren Modellen.

Teflon Beschichtung ist okay, aber dann was wirklich hochwertiges..... das blättert sonst sehr schnell ab.

Am besten ist aber immer noch die schöne, massive gusspfanne


----------



## lefskij (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Hey Gamer090,


Schau mal nach Pfannen von BERNDES... Die sind echt gut verarbeitet und wölben sich auch nicht nach langem, intensivem Gebrauch. Ich persönlich brate mit dieser hier und da brennt nichts an und alles wird schön gleichmäßig gegart.

Hatte auch mal eine Tefal-Pfanne mit so einem Indikatorpunkt - rotes Feld in der Pfannenmitte und die hat sich nach ein zwei Jahren schon gewölbt und die Beschichtung löste sich sehr schnell, daher kann ich diese Modelle nicht empfehlen.

Bei meiner Berndes-Pfanne - es ist die zweite ihrer Art nach etwa zehn Jahren - löst sich das Teflon natürlich auch irgendwann ab aber das kann man durch Verwendung von Holz- oder Kunststoffwerkzeugen schon erheblich hinauszögern.


Viele Grüße

lefskij


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

So eine ähnliche Tefal habe ich selbst seit 2 Jahren in Gebrauch ( auch mit Rapper Öl ) und bis jetzt wohne ich noch in der Wohnung und die Pfanne hat größeren Ausfallerscheinungen. Dazu gesellt sich dann noch das Modell Hau drauf ( bekommt wirklich keine Beulen )


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Von keramikpfannen kann ich abraten.... habe damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, auch mit sehr teuren Modellen.



Die von Tefal die ich gepostet habe hat eine Keramikversiegelung was auch immer das genau ist, ist nicht mein Spezialgebiet.  Und die ist 2-3 Jahre alt, ausser Kratzer und ein paar leicht verbrannte Stellen ist sie ok.



lefskij schrieb:


> Hey Gamer090,
> 
> 
> Schau mal nach Pfannen von BERNDES... Die sind echt gut verarbeitet und wölben sich auch nicht nach langem, intensivem Gebrauch. Ich persönlich brate mit dieser hier und da brennt nichts an und alles wird schön gleichmäßig gegart.
> ...



Die sieht gut aus  Die von Tefal sind eigentlich gut aber die billigen von denen du sprichts kann ich auch nicht empfehlen, von denen sind eben 2 schon durch. 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So eine ähnliche Tefal habe ich selbst seit 2 Jahren in Gebrauch ( auch mit Rapper Öl ) und bis jetzt wohne ich noch in der Wohnung und die Pfanne hat größeren Ausfallerscheinungen. Dazu gesellt sich dann noch das Modell Hau drauf ( bekommt wirklich keine Beulen )



Kommt darauf an welche du genau hast, weil der Hersteller hat für andere Wokpfannen andere Farben weil sie einer anderen Serie angehören und die Spezifikationen sind nicht die selben. Hau drauf??  Auf was hast du die Pfanne schon überall gehauen???


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Ich habe die ja als normale Bratpfanne und die Oma Pfanne ist für die Klotzköpfe von Nachbarn . Klingt dann je nach Hirn wie eine Orgelpfeife.


----------



## lefskij (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



> Die von Tefal sind eigentlich gut aber die billigen von denen du sprichts kann ich auch nicht empfehlen, von denen sind eben 2 schon durch.



So billig war die gar nicht... musste etwa 40 € dafür hinlatzen und der Deckel hat nochmal 30 € gekostet 

Die Deckel werden eh immer extra berechnet und die überdauern ja auch die Lebensdauer der Pfanne bei Weitem - die Berndes-Deckel sind auch ganz ok, das Wasser läuft aber nicht so gut ab...


----------



## GatoTiger (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

dafür gibt es koch foren^^


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



lefskij schrieb:


> So billig war die gar nicht... musste etwa 40 € dafür hinlatzen und der Deckel hat nochmal 30 € gekostet
> 
> Die Deckel werden eh immer extra berechnet und die überdauern ja auch die Lebensdauer der Pfanne bei Weitem - die Berndes-Deckel sind auch ganz ok, das Wasser läuft aber nicht so gut ab...



Meine Wokpfanne war 70-80€ also Mittelpreissegment aber 40€ sind fast zu günstig, besser als eine für 20€ aber darf ruhig etwas mehr kosten.  



GatoTiger schrieb:


> dafür gibt es koch foren^^



Wusste ich gar nicht  Ich will mich doch nicht extra in einem anderen Forum registrieren nur um eine Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne zu bekommen.


----------



## Affliction (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Ihr hab echt Langeweile.
Habt Ihr keine Frauen, oder Mütter?! Die können bestimmt auch (bei ner Tasse Karamellmoccachino)  noch die passenden Gardinen empfehlen.


----------



## lefskij (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Für ein bis zwei Jahre Kochvergnügen habe ich die 40 € doch als Frechheit empfunden und...



> Ich will mich doch nicht extra in einem anderen Forum registrieren nur um eine Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne zu bekommen.



...das gleiche dachte ich auch gerade.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



Affliction schrieb:


> Ihr hab echt Langeweile.
> Habt Ihr keine Frauen, oder Mütter?! Die können bestimmt auch (bei ner Tasse Karamellmoccachino)  noch die passenden Gardinen empfehlen.


Habe gerade 12 Spiele im Steam Sale gekauft also langweilig ist mir sicher nicht. 



lefskij schrieb:


> Für ein bis zwei Jahre Kochvergnügen habe ich die 40 € doch als Frechheit empfunden und...
> 
> 
> 
> ...das gleiche dachte ich auch gerade.



Dann wird es wohl diese Pfanne die du empfohlen hast mal sehen ob es Händler in der nähe gibt die diese Pfanne verkaufen, so kann ich mir die Versandkosten sparen.


----------



## lefskij (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Schau mal bei Galeria-Kaufhof oder Höffner, falls die in Deiner Nähe sind...

REAL hat glaube ich auch ab und an mal einige (da gehe ich aber äußerst ungern rein).

Wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Abend und berichte mal, für Induktionsherde habe ich bisher noch nichts Besseres verwendet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Hol dir dieses zweier Set, für groß und klein, die Beschichtung ist gut und ein Aluminiumgrundkörper reicht völlig, ist für Gas besser als dicke Böden
https://www.google.de/shopping/prod...d=0ahUKEwjwzKSynOnKAhXlO5oKHcB4AH4Q8wII1QIwAQ

Du solltest unterschiedliche Öle nehmen, je nach dem was Du machst.
- für hohe Temperaturen Traubenöl
- Ölivenöl wenn es zum Gericht passt und für Gemüse, weil es nicht so heiß wird
- Butter für Eier, weil viel Wasser drin ist


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



lefskij schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Galeria-Kaufhof oder Höffner, falls die in Deiner Nähe sind...
> 
> REAL hat glaube ich auch ab und an mal einige (da gehe ich aber äußerst ungern rein).
> 
> Wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Abend und berichte mal, für Induktionsherde habe ich bisher noch nichts Besseres verwendet.



Habe keine Induktionsherd sondern einen ganz alten  aber die Küche ist ziemlich alt und kann sein die Küche bald renoviert wird, wäre dann Schade wenn die neue Pfanne mit dem neuen Herd nicht funktionieren würde.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hol dir dieses zweier Set, für groß  und klein, die Beschichtung ist gut und ein Aluminiumgrundkörper reicht  völlig, ist für Gas besser als dicke Böden
> https://www.google.de/shopping/prod...d=0ahUKEwjwzKSynOnKAhXlO5oKHcB4AH4Q8wII1QIwAQ
> 
> Du solltest unterschiedliche Öle nehmen, je nach dem was Du machst.
> ...




Traubenöl kenne ich nicht aber probiere ich gerne mal aus, Butter habe ich noch nie probiert weil ich Öl immer bevorzugt habe irgendwie, esse sowieso nie Butter.  Habe Besteck von WMF das ganz ok ist aber Pfannen habe ich bisher nur eine gehabt aus Alu die aber nicht eine Antihaftbeschichtung hatte.


----------



## lefskij (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Die ist für alle Herdarten geeignet... Gas, Ceran, Halogen, Induktion, etc.

Habe die zweite von meiner Mutter bekommen, da sie zuviele hat und ihr Herd hat nur Ceran-Felder. Von daher werden auch andere Elektro-Herde mit dieser Pfanne ein gutes Ergebnis abliefern.

Nur Gas konnte ich bisher nicht testen...

EDIT: Ich nehme übrigens fast immer Butterschmalz zum Braten und die Variationen von "interessierterUser" werde ich mal testen.


----------



## shootme55 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Gutes Werkzeug ist schwer, daran kannst du dich orientieren.
Ich mag meine 18/10er Edelstahlpfanne eines namhaften deutschen Herstellers mit den 3 Buchstaben aus dem Süden. Aber ich hab auch noch eine normale Stahlpfanne (perfekt für Steaks). In den billigen Teflonpfannen um 10 Euro pro Stück kann man mal schnell drei Eier braten, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



GatoTiger schrieb:


> dafür gibt es koch foren^^


Super Ingo, nur deswegen darf man keine anderen Themen haben? Nebenbei ist es hier die Rumpelkammer und da kann man durchaus einen Blick über den Tellerrand wagen ( kann auch die Pfanne sein )



Affliction schrieb:


> Ihr hab echt Langeweile.
> Habt Ihr keine Frauen, oder Mütter?! Die können bestimmt auch (bei ner Tasse Karamellmoccachino)  noch die passenden Gardinen empfehlen.


Wozu? Es gibt genug Leute die gerne kochen und es sogar als Hobby bezeichnen. Hat auch den Vorteil das man auch nur das auf dem Teller findet was einem auch gefällt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Wieso, kochen und PC gehört natürlich zusammen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-mit-pentium-4-eure-rezepte-sind-gefragt.html


----------



## Icepeakjr (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht ist etwas davon ja in Deutschland erhältlich? mfg


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Du suchst die eierlegene Wollmilchsau. Da kommt immer ein Kompromiss raus.
Als Fleischpfanne würde ich eine  Gusseisenpfanne nehmen.
Eine Richtig gute wäre zB. Skeppschult.
Aber auch eine von Lidl für 8-9€ ist brauchbar. Wichtig ist gutes Einbrennen und nicht mit Spülmittel reinigen.

Dazu eine Antihaftbeschichtet Pfanne für empfindlichere Lebensmittel. Die billigen Tefal taugen nicht viel. Wenn du sparen willst schau dir die Ikea 365 an.
Tefal ab Gourmet Serie. Was fürs Leben wäre eine Le Creuset.

Um so schwere die Pfanne desto besser.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Gutes Werkzeug ist schwer, daran kannst du dich orientieren.
> Ich mag meine 18/10er Edelstahlpfanne eines namhaften deutschen Herstellers mit den 3 Buchstaben aus dem Süden. Aber ich hab auch noch eine normale Stahlpfanne (perfekt für Steaks). In den billigen Teflonpfannen um 10 Euro pro Stück kann man mal schnell drei Eier braten, mehr aber auch nicht.



Und ich dachte Edelstahlpfannen sind leicht, also verstehe nicht wieso du sagst das die schweren gut sind aber kann dir sonst schon zustimmen.10€ Pfannen lasse ich da wo sie sind, im Supermarkt, sehr lange hält diese Pfanne nicht.  




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Super Ingo, nur deswegen darf man keine anderen Themen haben? Nebenbei ist es hier die Rumpelkammer und da kann man durchaus einen Blick über den Tellerrand wagen ( kann auch die Pfanne sein )
> 
> 
> Wozu? Es gibt genug Leute die gerne kochen und es sogar als Hobby bezeichnen. Hat auch den Vorteil das man auch nur das auf dem Teller findet was einem auch gefällt.



Exakt  Ich koche zum Teil schon gerne, nur die Küche ist winzig und das nimmt einem die Freude am kochen.  



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wieso, kochen und PC gehört natürlich zusammen:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-mit-pentium-4-eure-rezepte-sind-gefragt.html



Ich habe einen FX6300 der auch Recht warm werden kann, sollte es mal ausprobieren  



Icepeakjr schrieb:


> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160208/64fa62b3bad9fa2e6e9e3456c168de96.jpg
> Vielleicht ist etwas davon ja in Deutschland erhältlich? mfg


Genau sowas habe ich gesucht  Und ich wohne in der Schweiz, Gruss aus dem Thurgau  



s-icon schrieb:


> Du suchst die eierlegene Wollmilchsau. Da kommt immer ein Kompromiss raus.
> Als Fleischpfanne würde ich eine  Gusseisenpfanne nehmen.
> Eine Richtig gute wäre zB. Skeppschult.
> Aber auch eine von Lidl für 8-9€ ist brauchbar. Wichtig ist gutes Einbrennen und nicht mit Spülmittel reinigen.
> ...



Was ist Skeppschult??  Nur mit Wasser reinigen? Bist du sicher? Bleibt da nicht evtl. ein bisschen vom Geruch der vorherigen Lebensmittel an der Pfanne haften? Von Ikea kommt mir nichts mehr so schnell ins Haus!, die Teller waren sehr günstig und habe schon die meisten entsorgt wiel die irgendwie total verkratzt sind aber auf einem Teller schneide ich auch oder soll ich das Steak ganz auf einmal essen?


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Skeppshult, Le Creuset und Staub sind die Championsleague der Kochutensilien, für mich persönlich gibt es da keine Alternative.
Ja ich bin mir sicher, da bleibt nichts zurück.
Die Ikea Pfannen sind vom P/L Verhälnis sehr gut.

Eine Antihaftbeschichtete Pfanne ist aus dem Grund nicht für Steaks etc. zu empfehlen, weil die Beschichtung nicht so hohe Temperaturen aushält, wie eine Eisenpfanne.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Also meine Steaks sind jetzt immer gut geworden in so einer Pfanne. Aber eigentlich will ich eine Pfanne die hohe Temperaturen aushält, einfach falls nötig.
Ich merke schon das ich irgendwo Abstriche machen muss aber ich will nun mal kein Billigteil 
Deswegen habe ich extra nachgefragt bevor ich etwas falsches kaufe.


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Klar schmeckt ein Steak aus einer normalen Pfanne auch ganz ok.
Aber für ein richtig gutes Steak braucht man eine möglichst hohe Temperatur um möglichst viele Röstaromen zu bekommen oder wie es richtig heisst die "Maillard- Reaktion".
Teflonbeschichtungen sind aber nur bis max 260°C freigegeben, danach besteht die Gefahr, dass die Beschichtung zerstört ist oder giftige Stoffe austreten.

Teflon - Wie giftig ist nun die beliebte Bratpfannen-Beschichtung? â€º Gesundheitliche AufklÃ¤rung
Antihaftbeschichtungen - Hoher Preis für die Gesundheit

Deshalb sind beschichtete Pfannen einfach nichts fürs grobe.
Mit einer unbeschichteten Pfanne kannst du aber keine Eier, Gemüse, panierte Sache etc. braten, da es sofort anbrennt.

Du siehst, wenn man das optimale Ergebnis haben will kommt man nicht um mindestens zwei Pfannen vorbei.
Aber du hast schonmal die richtige Einstellung, billig ist nicht preiswert bzw. der Spruch You get what you pay for gilt auch hier.
Nicht umsonst hat Le Creuset 30 Jahre Garantie.

Für optimale Steaks zuhause gibt es noch zB. den Beefer, damit bekommst du perfekte Steaks durch eine Temperatur von >800°C hin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Ich hab Töpfe und Pfannen von Le Creuset. Ganz ok. Am Besten finde ich aber die unbeschichteten Edelstahlpfannen ausem Ikea. Günstig, massiv, schön groß und kommen mit allem klar. Benutze ich eigentlich fast nur.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Gemüse mache ich im Wok sowieso am liebsten, reis und Nudeln im Kochtopf und auch der war nicht günstig müsste Edelstahl sein. Bei den Pfannen habe ich jetzt aber langsam ein Durcheinander:

- Teflonbeschichtung nicht ok aber ich brauche was wo nix anbrennt besonders Schnitzel sind da schnell ein Problem
- Keramikbeschichtung auch nicht ok? 
- Ohne Beschichtung brennt vieles an

Also was jetzt ??


----------



## Lee (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Der Trend geht zur Zweitpfanne.

Ich hab persöhnlich Keramikpfannen für alles, das nicht anbrennen darf und soll. Also vorrangig Gemüse. Aber auch Rührei und Spiegelei mache ich darin.
Für Pfannkuchen, Kaiserschmarrn, Bratkartoffeln und Fleisch nutze ich meine unbeschichtete Eisenpfanne. Nur darin kann man richtig "braten". In ner Keramik oder Teflon Pfanne geht das nicht gescheit.

So teuer ist das auch nicht. Wenn du eh 70-80€ in die Hand nehmen willst kannst du dafür auch 2 Pfannen kaufen. Persönlich werde ich langsam zum Fan von Eisenpfannen. Man muss zwar immer mit kräftig Fett braten, aber daraus schmeckts einfach besser!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Exakt  Ich koche zum Teil schon gerne, nur die Küche ist winzig und das nimmt einem die Freude am kochen.


Wem seine wohl kleiner ist, ich komme auf satte 1,5 x 2,4 m 


Gamer090 schrieb:


> die Teller waren sehr günstig und habe schon die meisten entsorgt wiel  die irgendwie total verkratzt sind aber auf einem Teller schneide ich  auch oder soll ich das Steak ganz auf einmal essen?


Richtig, in einem Stück mit dem Teller schlucken 

Gerätschaften kann man viele haben nur hapert es so manchem am Platz. Bei einer normalen Pfanne bin ich schon bereit das Teil nach  ein paar Jahren einfach abzuschreiben obwohl ich schneiden und scharfkantige Gerätschaften zu nutzen. Man ist auch nicht immer in der Lage für das Rüstzeug den angemessenen Preis zu zahlen


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gemüse mache ich im Wok sowieso am liebsten, reis und Nudeln im Kochtopf und auch der war nicht günstig müsste Edelstahl sein. Bei den Pfannen habe ich jetzt aber langsam ein Durcheinander:
> 
> - Teflonbeschichtung nicht ok aber ich brauche was wo nix anbrennt besonders Schnitzel sind da schnell ein Problem
> - Keramikbeschichtung auch nicht ok?
> ...



Lies doch nochmal:
Solltest eine mit Teflonbeschichtung nehmen, die ist aber zB für Steaks ungeeignet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Am einfachsten kauft man sich für jede Art der Gerichte die entsprechenden elektrischen Gerätschaften, dann fühlt man sich auch gleich wie ein Einzelhändler für Küchenbedarf.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wem seine wohl kleiner ist, ich komme auf satte 1,5 x 2,4 m



2,5x1,7m Also ein bisschen grösser ist sie aber der einzige Bereich auf dem ich ein Brett stellen kann um einigermassen Vernünftig zu schneiden ist auf dem Herd.  Zwischen Herd und Spülbecken sind es nur 20cm also da habe ich kein Platz um so ein grosses Brett hinzulegen.



Lee schrieb:


> Der Trend geht zur Zweitpfanne.
> 
> Ich hab persöhnlich Keramikpfannen für alles, das nicht anbrennen darf und soll. Also vorrangig Gemüse. Aber auch Rührei und Spiegelei mache ich darin.
> Für Pfannkuchen, Kaiserschmarrn, Bratkartoffeln und Fleisch nutze ich meine unbeschichtete Eisenpfanne. Nur darin kann man richtig "braten". In ner Keramik oder Teflon Pfanne geht das nicht gescheit.
> ...


Ich nutze nur Öl und kein Fett aber was genau nimmst du bei Steaks? 



s-icon schrieb:


> Lies doch nochmal:
> Solltest eine mit Teflonbeschichtung nehmen, die ist aber zB für Steaks ungeeignet.


Ok dann wird es eine mit Teflon für Fisch und Gemüse und eine aus Eisen für Fleisch, richtig? 


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Am einfachsten kauft man sich für jede Art der Gerichte die entsprechenden elektrischen Gerätschaften, dann fühlt man sich auch gleich wie ein Einzelhändler für Küchenbedarf.



Geht auch einfacher, man nimmt die Mikrowelle


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Genau, alles was richtig scharf angebraten wird Eisen und die Sachen die weniger Temperatur brauchen teflon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



> Ich nutze nur Öl und kein Fett aber was genau nimmst du bei Steaks?


5W 30 Vollsynthetisch 
Mikrowelle ist auch vorhanden ( incl. Grill und Umluft ) sowie ein reinrassiger Elektrokontaktgrill. Ich kann wenigstens die 80cm zwischen Herd und Spüle nutzen dafür ist die Nutzung des Herdes eher Halbherzig da direkt daneben der Kühlschrank steht


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Habe mir mal ein paar ausgesucht bei Karstadt die haben gerade Sale und ist bei mir in der Nähe. 

Für Fleisch diese hier und für das andere diese hier, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher evtl. kann es auch diese werden.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich nutze nur Öl und kein Fett aber was genau nimmst du bei Steaks?


Du musst dringend aufpassen, bei Fleisch - egal ob Schnitzel/Steak oder Würstchen - nicht zu viel Öl zu nehmen.
Fleisch, insbesondere durhwachsenes, enthält bereits Fett, welches während des Bratens mit rausgart. Es geht eben darum, das Fleisch überwiegend im eigenen Fett schmoren zu lassen. Für gewöhnlich wird dann während des Bratens noch etwas Butter dazugegeben, aber niemals im Öl ertränken.^^ (auf'm Grill hast du haust du ja auch kein Öl auf den Rost)
Gemüse kannst du übrigens auch gut mit Butter ausschwenken, dann schmeckt das, je nach Sorte, nicht mehr ganz so "grasig".

Was den "Unterbau" angeht, die Profis haben dicke Gusseisenpfannen ohne echte Beschichtung, in welchem sie den Bratensatz nach dem Kochen nicht direkt rausschrubben - der wird dann beim nächsten Kochen immer wieder verwendet.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Für Fleisch diese hier und für das andere diese hier, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher evtl. kann es auch diese werden.


Ich sehe bei deinen Links nur weiß.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du musst dringend aufpassen, bei Fleisch - egal ob Schnitzel/Steak oder Würstchen - nicht zu viel Öl zu nehmen.
> Fleisch, insbesondere durhwachsenes, enthält bereits Fett, welches während des Bratens mit rausgart. Es geht eben darum, das Fleisch überwiegend im eigenen Fett schmoren zu lassen. Für gewöhnlich wird dann während des Bratens noch etwas Butter dazugegeben, aber niemals im Öl ertränken.^^ (auf'm Grill hast du haust du ja auch kein Öl auf den Rost)
> Gemüse kannst du übrigens auch gut mit Butter ausschwenken, dann schmeckt das, je nach Sorte, nicht mehr ganz so "grasig".
> 
> Was den "Unterbau" angeht, die Profis haben dicke Gusseisenpfannen ohne echte Beschichtung, in welchem sie den Bratensatz nach dem Kochen nicht direkt rausschrubben - der wird dann beim nächsten Kochen immer wieder verwendet.



Ich schmeiss den Herd raus und bau da eine Feuerstelle rein, da brauche ich kein Öl mehr und keine Butter, wäre doch toll oder?


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiss den Herd raus und bau da eine Feuerstelle rein, da brauche ich kein Öl mehr und keine Butter, wäre doch toll oder?


Dann musst du aber einen extrem potenten Dunstabzug haben und einene äußerst gut durchlüftete Küche.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber einen extrem potenten Dunstabzug haben und einene äußerst gut durchlüftete Küche.



Stimmt aber ich habe ein Fenster in der Küche müsste Theoretisch reichen um genug Frischluft rein zu bekommen und ein grosser Dunstabzug ist doch kein Problem


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Ziehe doch in ein Stahlwerk, die Pfannen dort halten ewig und dort haben die auch geile Servierwagen


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Stimmt aber ich habe ein Fenster in der Küche müsste Theoretisch reichen um genug Frischluft rein zu bekommen und ein grosser Dunstabzug ist doch kein Problem


Ich meine damit, du brauchst schon einen wirklich gewaltigen Dunstabzug.

Ich brauche jetzt nicht extra zu erzählen, was mit Leuten passiert ist, die im Haus auf Holz gegrillt haben?


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Schnitzel nicht zu viel Öl nehmen



Wo hast du das denn her? Ein Schnitzel sollte in Fett bzw. Butterschmalz schwimmen.
Idealerweise in einer beschichteten Pfanne bei 170°C.
Das ein Schnitzel perfektist,  sieht man wenn sich die Panade vom Fleisch abhebt und blasen wirft.

Ebenfalls sollten man beim Braten keine Butter hinzugeben, sondern Butterschmalz da sich bei der Butter Bitterstoffe entwickeln.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Ich meinte Schnitzel ohne Panade.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



s-icon schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn her? Ein Schnitzel sollte in Fett bzw. Butterschmalz schwimmen.
> Idealerweise in einer beschichteten Pfanne bei 170°C.
> Das ein Schnitzel perfektist,  sieht man wenn sich die Panade vom Fleisch abhebt und blasen wirft.
> 
> Ebenfalls sollten man beim Braten keine Butter hinzugeben, sondern Butterschmalz da sich bei der Butter Bitterstoffe entwickeln.


Bist du Koch von Beruf wenn ich fragen darf? Du kennst dich sehr gut aus, jedenfalls besser als ich.  



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich meinte Schnitzel ohne Panade.



Ist das nicht ein Filet und kein Schnitzel? Weil ich gehe bei Schnitzel davon aus das es paniert wurde.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Schnitzel ist in der Regel von der Keule oder Rücken, Filet stammt von der Lende (meines Wissens unterhalb der Hochrippe). 
Filet erkennst du an der langen, dünnen Form und dass es normalerweise teurer als andere Fleischstücke ist.
(Geschnitten sind es handliche, kleine Medallions)


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bist du Koch von Beruf wenn ich fragen darf? Du kennst dich sehr gut aus, jedenfalls besser als ich.



Nein ich bin Lebensmittelgroßhändler

Schnitzel bedeutet einfach dünne Fleischscheibe.
Und Medaillons sind nicht unbedingt aus dem Filet geschnitten, darauf sollte man zB. achten, wenn man im Restaurant bestellt


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Schnitzel ist in der Regel von der Keule oder Rücken, Filet stammt von der Lende (meines Wissens unterhalb der Hochrippe).
> Filet erkennst du an der langen, dünnen Form und dass es normalerweise teurer als andere Fleischstücke ist.
> (Geschnitten sind es handliche, kleine Medallions)





s-icon schrieb:


> Nein ich bin Lebensmittelgroßhändler
> 
> Schnitzel bedeutet einfach dünne Fleischscheibe.
> Und Medaillons sind nicht unbedingt aus dem Filet geschnitten, darauf sollte man zB. achten, wenn man im Restaurant bestellt



Danke für die Aufklärung ihr beiden  was ist denn jetzt mit den geposteten Pfannen?? Würde die sonst, wenn verfügbar, kaufen gehen.


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Zur Marke kann ich nichts sagen, kenne ich nicht.
Aber eckige Pfannen finde ich immer suboptimal, da die meisten Herdarten ja doch eher rund sind.
Außerdem würde ich keine mit Rillen nehmen, dann ist der Anwendungsbereich breiter zB. Bratkartoffeln etc.

Außerdem würde ich keine Keramikpfanne nehmen, sondern eine hochwertige PTFE (Teflon) Beschichtung wählen.

Meine Empfehlung:

AMT Gastroguss I-528 Induktionsbratpfanne ø 28 cm, 5 cm hoch: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt

Turk Eisenpfanne 65230 mit Hakenstiel extra hoher Rand, 28 cm: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



s-icon schrieb:


> Zur Marke kann ich nichts sagen, kenne ich nicht.
> Aber eckige Pfannen finde ich immer suboptimal, da die meisten Herdarten ja doch eher rund sind.
> Außerdem würde ich keine mit Rillen nehmen, dann ist der Anwendungsbereich breiter zB. Bratkartoffeln etc.
> 
> ...



Habe mal die Lesezeichen der beiden gespeichert aber noch 2 Fragen:

1. Wie lange hält normalerweise die Beschichtung der Teflonpfanne wenn ich sie 3-4 mal wöchentlich einsetze?? Einfach mal Grob geschätzt.
2. Habe noch nie etwas von einbrennen einer Pfanne gehört, aber so steht es tatsächlich in den Amazon Fragen, ist das Unsinn oder macht das Sinn? Falls es Sinn macht, was genau ist das?


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Lange. Wenn bei richtiger Anwendung bestimmt 5-6 Jahre.

Einbrennen bei einer Eisenpfanne ist das A und O. Hier hast du eine Anleitung:

https://www.graewe-shop.de/blog-graewe/wie-man-eine-eisenpfanne-richtig-einbrennt/

Eine Eisenpfanne ist aber was für die Ewigkeit


----------



## Seabound (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Ich hab so ein 15 Kilo Gusseisen Le Creuset Gerät mit 50 cm Stiel. Hab ich auch nicht eingebrannt. Einmal versucht, hat aber nicht geklappt. Nun tu ich einfach immer ordentlich Öl reinkippen vorm Braten, so dass alles schwimmt, und ab geht die Luzzi. Danach in die Spülmaschine und gut is. Gute Pfanne.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Pfanne ist gekauft wurde eine von Rössle, ich sagte ja das ich im Laden um die Ecke einkaufen gehe , aber 40 statt 55€ sind ok vom Preis und sollte lange halten.  Einbrennen werde ich in nächster Zeit mal machen, dauert ja ewigs sowas.


----------



## 100001 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



s-icon schrieb:


> Eine Eisenpfanne ist aber was für die Ewigkeit



Ist eine Stahlpfanne auch, nur mit dem Vorteil das ich die Potentiellen Rückstände mit 500°C ausbrennen kann


----------



## s-icon (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Aus welchem Grund sollte das mit einer Eisenpfanne nicht gehen?
Edelstahl ist außerdem ein schlechter Wäremeleiter.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*



s-icon schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund sollte das mit einer Eisenpfanne nicht gehen?
> Edelstahl ist außerdem ein schlechter Wäremeleiter.



Ich habe mit einer Edelstahlpfanne von WMF schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und will deswegen auch keine mehr, weder von diesem Hersteller noch sonst einem.


----------



## Raptorit (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Bratpfanne*

Bin von den Keramikpfannen begeistert. Brennt nix an. Leicht zu säubern


----------

